# Scuttle Buttin'



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Here's my latest video of SRV's Scuttle Buttin'. I'm using a 2006 '60s CP strat.
Hope you enjoy it....






Thanks for listening,

Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

I like!
Man, it's tough following your fingers.
Good vid production too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

My fingers don't move like that. Must be lack of practice. Nice job on that tune.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I like!
> Man, it's tough following your fingers.
> Good vid production too.


Thank you Laristotle. 



Jim DaddyO said:


> My fingers don't move like that. Must be lack of practice. Nice job on that tune.


Thanks Jim. Glad you both liked it.


----------



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

Awesome, and this is hard to play!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

killer playing sir! and you made it look easy, i'm a fan!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2017)

Set video speed to .5 and see what's going on.

Really clean and precise playing. Great job!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Way cleaner than when I tried to play it Thursday night at the bar.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I love that you are wearing a sloth shirt as you rip through this.. lol.
Great playing


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am already dancing!


Amazing!

You could take that main riff and just slow it down to suit your skill level!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I can hardly wait to get home and start practicing this. I will never be able to play this up to speed but I don't care!

Never in a million years did I ever think I could even dream of playing SRV. Holy crap!!!

How long did it take you to perfect this?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Where is the double like button ??

One of my favourite artists. Thanks for posting this... Great job ! I like many others are going to be trying to follow that !


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Where is the double like button ??
> 
> One of my favourite artists. Thanks for posting this... Great job ! I like many others are going to be trying to follow that !


Ya I am trying right now! I have my metronome set at 40 BPM for starters! I will never play that fast but maybe you can Scotty! I don't think I will ever have the chops to be able to play that fast! 

Just trying to get La Grange up to speed is more than challenging right now!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> Ya I am trying right now! I have my metronome set at 40 BPM for starters! I will never play that fast but maybe you can Scotty! I don't think I will ever have the chops to be able to play that fast!
> 
> Just trying to get La Grange up to speed is more than challenging right now!


You sound pretty determined and dedicated. I bet you can get there. 

I haven't tried it yet, will try this weekend. I like to play fast and actually my problem seems to be slowing down, the less is more thing... but this song is definitely NOT less is more...Where I see the challenge in this for me is jumping back and forth from fast picking to unfamiliar chords.

Speaking of, can someone please tell me what those chords are?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This was the first SRV song that I heard in the '80s, blew me away and still does.

Great job!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Scotty said:


> You sound pretty determined and dedicated. I bet you can get there.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, will try this weekend. I like to play fast and actually my problem seems to be slowing down, the less is more thing... but this song is definitely NOT less is more...Where I see the challenge in this for me is jumping back and forth from fast picking to unfamiliar chords.
> 
> Speaking of, can someone please tell me what those chords are?


E7, A7, B7.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> E7, A7, B7.


 Perfect thanks. Sorry for the hijack OP


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> You sound pretty determined and dedicated. I bet you can get there.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, will try this weekend. I like to play fast and actually my problem seems to be slowing down, the less is more thing... but this song is definitely NOT less is more...Where I see the challenge in this for me is jumping back and forth from fast picking to unfamiliar chords.
> 
> Speaking of, can someone please tell me what those chords are?


Hey Scotty here's a great lesson. It's what I am using now. I slowed it down to 75% using the YouTube settings.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> Hey Scotty here's a great lesson. It's what I am using now. I slowed it down to 75% using the YouTube settings.


Sweetness...thanks for posting that

Wait...you tube has speed settings????


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Sweetness...thanks for posting that
> 
> Wait...you tube has speed settings????


Yes Sweetness they do! 

Right in the bottom right hand corner of the video.

This guy is really good at explaining things and even gets into the theory of it. Just trying to get that first riff fluid is killing me. I just have to get it though.

I hope your having as much fun as I am! I never thought in a million years that I would be playing SRV one day! I really am impressing myself. When I get down on myself I just have to realize how far I have come over the course of 6 years!

Enjoy sweetness!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> I hope your having as much fun as I am! I never thought in a million years that I would be playing SRV one day! I really am impressing myself. When I get down on myself I just have to realize how far I have come over the course of 6 years!


Lol...Haven't touched a guit all week. Too many competing things. And don't kid yourself....I've been playing on and off for 3 + decades, but your repertoire is likely much better and cleaner. I have (guitar) ADD and really learn by stumbling over new stuff when I do the freaky thing...no patience for lessons, when I enjoy my own stuff.... though THESE vids, I will do my best to muscle through.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Lol...Haven't touched a guit all week. Too many competing things. And don't kid yourself....I've been playing on and off for 3 + decades, but your repertoire is likely much better and cleaner. I have (guitar) ADD and really learn by stumbling over new stuff when I do the freaky thing...no patience for lessons, when I enjoy my own stuff.... though THESE vids, I will do my best to muscle through.


I honestly can't go more then 48 hrs without picking up my guitar! I get antsy if I don't. I didn't actually play from this past Sunday until Wednesday because I have been sick. That is probably the longest I have gone in 6 years. I seriously have mild to moderate OCD. My meds help to curb it somewhat but in the case of playing guitar it really has it's benefits! I can get carried away for up 8 hrs at any given time! Usually it's 6 or less! I wouldn't want it any other way. 6 hrs goes by in the blink of an eye for me.


----------

